# Have you ever visited this site? Lovely patterns and free



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://artemisadornments.com/patterns/


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love the Masa bag there:
http://artemisadornments.com/2009/03/05/masa-bag/


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Some nice patterns there, thanks.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Very very nice, thank you so much for sharing the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks, I loved the Open Source Shawl!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting patterns. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you , some nice patterns.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

I will be busy on this site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks, I loved the Open Source Shawl


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, there were several I really liked.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanx very much


----------

